
​Can Oracle become a public cloud power? - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/can-oracle-become-a-public-cloud-player/
======
beamatronic
I hadn't seen their Public Cloud before (
[https://cloud.oracle.com/compute](https://cloud.oracle.com/compute) ). It
seems like this is way overdue. If they had a free tier and had aggressively
been trying to get developers on board years ( like 5-10 years ago), I know I
would have used it for certain small projects.

